# Indian Vegetable Stew



## Avlynn (Jan 13, 2007)

I made this last week. I really enjoyed it, hope you do to.

1/2 cup dry yellow split peas
3 cups water
1 cup potatos, in chunks
1 cup onion, chopped
1 cup vegetable stock
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/4 tsp turmeric
1 1/2 T freshly minced ginger
1 tsp whole brown mustard seeds
1 cup cauliflower, chopped
1 cup carrots, chopped
1 cup red bell pepper, chopped
2 tsp ground cumin
2 tsp ground coriander
1/2 tsp black pepper
1 1/4 cup vegetable stock
salt to taste

Put the yellow split peas into a pot and cover with 3 cups water. Cook for about 40 minutes, until the peas are tender. Puree them in a food processor and set aside.
In a large pot braise the onions in the stock with garlic, turmeric, ginger and black mustard seeds. When the onions have softened, add the potatos, cauliflower, and carrots. When the carrots are partially cooked add the red pepper, cumin, coriander and black pepper. Simmer until all vegetables are cooked. Pour the processed peas over veggies in pot and stir. Add as much vegetable stock until desired thickness. Add salt to taste.

Makes about 4 to 5 servings.
I like to eat it with naan bread.

Av


----------



## Bethsy (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey hey,
Looks brilliant! Thanks heap. The only thing is.... what are yellow split peas?
Bethsy.


----------



## Avlynn (Jan 15, 2007)

Well i don't knowwhat split peas are. They are by the lentils at my corner market. I buy them dry. They have green, yellow and sometimes pink. I'm pretty sure they are a legume. I think. Well i really have no idea. Maybe they are a veggie. 

All i know is i like um 

Av


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 15, 2007)

Yellow split peas are available in Indian markets, but in other places too. They are actually peas, but are yellow. You may also find green split peas. 

If I remember rightly, Indian cookery uses 3 different types of legume/grain: 
Peas ( sometimes split peas) 
Beans (usually whole)
Lentils

In your Indian grocery you'll find them all described as "Dal" or "Daal". You'll discover a wealth of different colours and flavours - pink, brown and green lentils,(Masoor dal)  split chick peas (Chenna Dal), tiny green, black and yellow "Chinese" peas ( called Moong dal or urid dal). 

These are used to thicken stews; as a simple (or complex) preparation on their own; to make soups; to make "Rasam" (pepper water); to make fried snacks and even used as a "peanut" sub in cheewra.

Just go ahead and buy some , then ask the store attendant how best to prepare them!


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 16, 2007)

*re What are yellow split peas*



			
				Bethsy on Jan 14 2007 said:
			
		

> ...the only thing is.... what are yellow split peas?


yellow split peas are, ummmmm, yellow split peas...yellow split peas look like this 
> [size=+2]pea[/size] - the seed found in the pod of certain kinds of legumes (peas are "pulses" -  "pulses" are a type of "legume")
> [size=+2]split[/size] - a pea is round/spherical, a split pea is half a whole pea
> [size=+2]yellow [/size] - they're yellow

here's a definition of *legumes*


> A specific type of plant, belonging to the family Fabaceae (formerly Leguminosae). These plants produce their fruit as a pod and generally possess nitrogen-fixing bacteria in nodules on their roots. Examples of legumes include [size=+2]peas[/size], beans, and alfalfa.



here's a definition of *pulses*


> a family of plants producing seeds in pods which are of high nutritional value and includes [size=+2]peas[/size], beans, mung beans and lentils



here's a definition of *Dal*


> Dal (also spelt dhal or dahl) is a Sanskrit and Hindi term referring to pulses which have been stripped of their outer hulls and split, as well as to the thick, spicy stew prepared therefrom, a mainstay of Indian cuisine.



Sahini's _Classic Indian Cooking_ says Indian yellow split peas are called _channa dal_ and are not identical to US yellow split peas but that the US type can be substituted for recipes calling for channa dal.

Dried yellow (and green) split peas are widely available in US supermarkets packaged in one pound bags.

Unlike many dried beans, they don't need to be soaked before cooking and don't need long cooking times to become tender (splitting the pea helps water absorption during cooking). They also tend to disintegrate during cooking.


----------



## Candocook (Jan 16, 2007)

That looks really good and I even have EVERYthing. Going downstairs to make it!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 16, 2007)

And remember - never mind the colour, think of the TASTE!!


----------

